# early scans for older mums to be



## harley9671

Just wander if anyones been offered early scans due to there age? Im 40 and have read that because of our age we are high risk. I went to my GP 4wks and havent even had my app with midwife yet now at 8wks. Should we ask for an early scan or just wait.


----------



## kellyb

I'm 35 and just because we're called high risk, doesn't necessarily mean we are, as my midwife has now called me low risk many times. Go figure! Anyhow, I didn't have my first appt. until about 9 weeks, and my ultrasound was at 20 weeks, so don't worry. Besides, there's not much that can be done at such an early stage. Hang in there!


----------



## harley9671

Thanks kellyb just abit worried.. x


----------



## Kiki09

You only get scans early if there is a concern like bleeding etc, I had an early scan due to my history but had my first mw appointment at 8 weeks, dating/nuchal scan at just past 11 weeks.
:)


----------



## ciarhwyfar

I didn't have any early/extra scans with my 3 year old at 39. i am 42 and the only extra scans I had this time were because of some bleeding. I'm not being treated any different because of my age at my clinic.


----------



## GMATP 2011

I do not think age alone makes us high risk. However, it does seem lots of information puts us in that category! I did have early scans, but I was seeing a fertility specialist and that was his status quo. Talk to your Dr. About the possibility of one if you have concerns. Wishing you a fabulous 9 months!


----------



## babywhish

I am 43 and the only extra care I am being given due to my age is that they don't want me to go to term. So baby will probably be here by 39 weeks.


----------



## CeeDee

I agree with kellyb, there is not much that can be done no matter how early you get a scan. Early scans usually cause more worry than not.


----------



## Caezzybe

I'm 42 this time and haven't been treated any differntly than anyone younger with regard to early scans, despite the fact I had a miscarriage at 7 weeks earlier in the year.

I suspect they won't scan any earlier on cost grounds as statistically more pregnancies are likely to end in miscarriage before 12 weeks for older mothers :(


----------



## Cookiedog

I have been booked in for extra growth scans at 28 and 34 weeks, which I assume is because of my age (42). More pictures of my little bubs!


----------



## SabrinaKat

Hi,

I had an early scan (at 8 wks) because of a previous m/c and a NT scan at 11.6wks, and will see consultant again at 16, 20, etc., but we are going private here in Dublin due to horrible, horrible public hospital experience when I m/c'ed two years ago. My age (43) hasn't been an issue at all; in fact, everyone we have dealt with have been very kind and thrilled for us (we were a month away from IVF, probably with donor eggs, and so had every single blood test known to man/woman before falling pregnant and on that basis, already know underactive thyroid and pcos, so already been treated for what could make me 'high-risk', but am actually considered 'regular' now).

I had the scans/tests to reassure me, but to be honest, this pregnancy is so completely different from the last one, that while I'm not buying baby clothes yet, everyone seems to think this baby will be arriving in late feb!


----------



## CheshirePanda

i was wondering about this too....i just posted on the 'general' (i.e. not over 35 first tri forum) asking when people in the UK get their first scan. I've been offered one at 12 weeks, but keep reading lots from women who've had scans at 6 weeks and can see heartbeats etc....

i think i will ask the midwife about this. I would certainly be complaining if i were you and hadn't had a midwife appt by 8 weeks.... is it possible whoever requested the appt (someone at the GP surgery?) has made a mistake and the request hasn't been done properly. Years ago that happened to me.


----------



## Glowstar

The only reason I had an early scan was due to some spotting and a suspected Ectopic. My next scan is at 10 weeks...not sure why Midwife made it then as it seems a tad early to me :shrug: 
I actually phoned my GP surgery and made my own appointment direct with the Midwife...I didn't wait for them to give me one? I had my booking in appointment at 6 weeks.


----------

